# Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??



## underfrange (31. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin am Überlegen ob ich meine jetzige Pumpe durch eine neue ersetze. Meine Überleggründe dafür sind folgende:

-größere Fördermenge (jetzt 2460 l)
-geringerer Stromverbrauch (jetzt 55W)
-Beförderung von Gröberen Verschmutzungen (jetzt ca 3mm)

Die alte Pumpe ist auch schon ziemlich alt und noch aus der Zeit in der der Teich noch a bissl kleiner war.

Jetzt habe ich mich ein wenig durch die Bucht gekämpft um einen meineserachtens günstigeren Ersatz zu einer Oase Eco zu finden. Dabei bin ich auf diese Pumpe gestossen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichpumpe-Pondm...t-/320589992327?pt=Pumpen&hash=item4aa4a71187

dabei macht mich ein wenig stutzig das da kein Pumpendiagramm mit dabei ist. Nur die Maximale Förderhöhe ist angegeben.

Was haltet Ihr davon??
Danke schonmal.

Lg Underfrange


----------



## koifischfan (31. März 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Aah, du willst mir meine Pumpen wegkaufen? Genau diese habe ich auch ins Auge gefaßt. Davon werde ich zwei Stück parallel betreiben und habe so mit 70 Watt 9000 Liter. 

Sieh dir mal den Link an: http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichpumpe-Bachl...E-/360296927155?pt=Pumpen&hash=item53e35ecfb3
Dort ist eine Kennlinie, so in etwa paßt die schon.


----------



## underfrange (31. März 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Ja stimmt die habe ich auch gesehen. Nur hat diese Pumpe ein wenig andere Daten. Z.B kann diese nur Partikel bis 6mm Transportieren. Und bei der Pondlife steht auch noch dabei das die Pumpe auch zum Ansaugen außerhalb des Teiches geeignet ist (wobei ich denke das das kompliziert wird, da sie ja dann selbst entlüften muss und das steht nicht dabei).
Ich bin nur immer vorsichtig bei solchen "Billigen" Angeboten, da man meistens das Geld als Lehrgeld Zahlt und sich später dann doch das teurere Produkt kauft weil man unzufrieden ist.

@koifischfan: die Pumpe die ich mir angeschaut habe kostet 23,70€ weniger


----------



## Vera44 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Hallo!

Hab im letzten Jahr so eine gesteigert, Leistung 8200l. Hab nun noch eine 40er Schlauch angebaut um die Leistung auszuschöpfen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Die Fußballweltmeisterschaft war mir sehr gelegen. Die Pumpe und eine UVC 9000l konnte ich für ca. 120€ steigern. Die Jungs hatten da wohl was anderes zu tun


----------



## underfrange (31. März 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Während der Übertragung der WM Spiele ging das Internet???


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. März 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Liebe Teichfreunde,
"zufrieden mit der Leistung" kann man sein, wenn man 
a) einen objektiven Vergleich hat 
ODER (weit besser)
b) den Volumenstrom gemessen hat.

Letzteres ist ganz einfach:
Schlauchende oder Filterauslauf in der gleichen Höhe(!) in einen 10 Literkübel halten
und dann stoppen, in wievielen Sekunden der voll ist.
Dann errechnet man die Stundenleistung (in Liter pro Stunde),
indem man 36.000 durch die Zeit in Sekunden dividiert.
Mit anderen Worten: 
Ist der Kübel in 10 Sekunden randvoll, dann fördert die Pumpe 36.000/10 = 3600 Liter pro Stunde.
(Auch wenn das so manchem nahe liegt, lügt man sich in den Sack, 
wenn man die Füllzeit durch in-den-Kübel-weinen verkürzt!)

Interessant ist auch, wenn man den günstigeren dünneren Schlauch nimmt:
Ein 8 m langer 20er-Schlauch reduziert die nominelle Fördermenge der Schwarzen Flunder auf die Hälfte
(... wenn das Pumpendiagramm stimmt!), 
jede enge Bogen oder jeder biologische Bewuchs reduziert sie weiter 
und was ein nicht selten zu sehender Knick anstellt,
kann sich jeder denken.


----------



## underfrange (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Das stimmt schon Peter deswegen frage ich ja ob jemand schon Erfahrung mit so einer Pumpe gemacht hat, damit ich mir das Lehrgeld sparen kann und das Geld gleich in eine teurere Pumpe Investiere.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Du musst das UMGEKEHRT angehen - zuerst stell dir folgende Fragen:

Welche FörderMENGE soll meine Pumpe liefern können?
Welche FörderHÖHE soll meine Pumpe bewältigen können?
... und in dem Zusammenhang auch sehr wichtig:
Wie lange wird die Leitung, durch die das Wasser durch soll
und mit welchem Gegendruck wird dadurch die Pumpe belastet?

Mit den Antworten kannst du dann über das Pumpendiagramm feststellen,
ob die gegenständliche Pumpe für dich auch die RICHTIGE ist.
(Stichwort: "Druckpumpe - Strömungspumpe", aber die Unterschiede sind da graduell!)
Auch die beste Pumpe wird nur dürftige Ergebnisse bringen, wenn sie im falschen Bereich betrieben wird;
so wie ein Rennradfahrer, der einen ganz falschen Gang eingelegt hat:
entweder strampelt er sich zu Tode oder er kommt auf keine leichte Steigung rauf!
Besonders bei der Verrohrung wird da oft furchtbar geschlampt und Geld verschenkt.


----------



## underfrange (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*



underfrange schrieb:


> dabei macht mich ein wenig stutzig das da kein Pumpendiagramm mit dabei ist. Nur die Maximale Förderhöhe ist angegeben.



Die Durchflussmenge der Pumpe würde passen, Die verrohrung ist ausreichend ausgelegt.

Die Pumpe sitzt dann ca in 1,50m Tiefe und muss 2,00m Höhenunterschied zum Filter bewältigen. Der 42mm dicke Schlauch ist ca 4m lang (Gewebeschlauch innen reibungsarm)

Mich würde nur interessieren ob jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Pumpe gemacht hat, so wie Vera.

Danke schonmal. Lg


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

4500 Liter Wasser pro Stunde (bei Förderhöhe Null) und
(Null Liter Wasser pro Stunde bei) Förderhöhe 2,6 m
lässt bei 2 m Förderhöhe auf ca. 1000 Wasser pro Stunde
(Zeichne dir das Pumpendiagramm selbst auf!)
und eine völlig falsch betriebene Pumpe schliessen.


----------



## underfrange (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Ja Ok habs verstanden. Danke Peter  Ich lass die Finger von der Pumpe. Werde mir die Oase Aquamax Eco holen. Danke. 

Jetzt aber mal kurz noch eine andere Frage:

Die Pondlife pumpe kann doch auch als Saugpumpe verwendet werden (Selbstentlüften spielt jetzt mal keine Rolle) Wie verhält sich denn dann das Pumpendiagramm? Weil wenn doch Theoretisch die Pumpe 1,5m höher steht (weil nicht unter Wasser) und ich dann nur noch 50cm Höhenunterschied bis zum Filter Ausgleichen muss, dann müsste doch der Volumenstrom zunehmen, oder?? 

Edit: Du Peter auf die Gefahr hin mich lächerlich zu machen nochmal eine Frage: Die Pumpe hat eine Förderhöhe von 2,6m wird diese Förderhöhe nicht erst ab der Wasseroberfläche gemessen??

Gruß Underfrange


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Auch die ersten 1,5 m pumpt die Pumpe nicht "gratis";
es zählt der Niveauunterschied zwischen Unter- und Oberwasser
unabhängig davon, wo die Pumpe nun sitzt! 

Wenn das Pumpendiagramm nicht sehr "füllig" im Sinne von "nach oben ausgebeult" ist,
ist man gut beraten, 
MAXIMAL die halbe Förderhöhe (als Summe aus tatsächlicher Förderhöhe + Druckverlust an der Verrrohrung)
zu nutzen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

... und dann nur mit der HALBEN Literleistung zu rechnen.


----------



## underfrange (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Also ich habe mich entschieden:

gerade eine Meßner eco-X 7500 bestellt. Damit ich meinen Durchfluss regeln kann habe ich mir gleich den passenden Drehzahlsteller mitbestellt. 

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Underfrange


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

... und du bist SICHER, dass die die Richtige für deinen Anwendungsfall ist?
Wie sehen die Pumpenkennlinien dafür aus? ... ich hab keine gefunden.
(Durch die Regelung werden die höchstwahrscheinlich nur parallelverschoben!)

Mit den angegebenen 4 m Förderhöhe und 7500 Litern/h 
ist die Pumpe eigentlich so dimensioniert, wie ich angeregt habe
und wird in deinem Fall mit Vollgas gerade so ca. die Hälfte bringen.
Den optionalen Regler solltest du NICHT kaufen,
denn wenn du sie auf 50% runterregelst, 
wird die wahrscheinlich nur rauströpfeln.


----------



## underfrange (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Im Anhang ist das Pumpendatenblatt. Der Regler soll dann Hauptsächlich für Winterbetrieb sein
Edit Scholzi: hier das Datenblatt http://www.teichpumpe-teichfilter.de/assets/images/autogen/a_eco-x2_graph.jpg


----------



## Redlisch (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Hallo,

mit der Meßner eco-x hast du nichts falsch gemacht, habe die 10000er seit 5 Jahren am Teich laufen, geregelt über einem FM-3 ¿ (Ironie) von Oase. Die Pumpe regelt sich genau so gut wie meine 16er eco von Oase.

Sehr zuverlässige Pumpe...

Axel


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Hallo Peter,
da hast wohl den "Underfrange" net richtig verstande !
Der will doch sein Wasser aus 1,50 m Tiefe 2 m höch förder', das sind doch nur 0,50 m Förderhöhe.  Mit dem 42er Spiralschlauch (Innendurchmesser 36 mm bzw. 1,5" ? :?) hat er auch eine gute Wahl zwecks Druckverlust getroffen... .
Nun mal Spaß beiseite, aber ich hoffe, dass ich mit obigen Annahmen richtig liege... .
So eine Pumpe ist empfehlenswert, dennoch habe ich in diesem Preissegment (nicht für meinen Teich) recht unangenehme Erfahrungen gemacht: die Pumpe hat einen höheren Energieverbrauch als auf der Verkaufsseite angegeben, oder "zieht" mehr aus der Steckdose, als auf dem Typenschild. Da es für die gewünschte Leistung ohnehin kaum Alternativen gibt, und die Unterschiede im Strompreis nicht so "kaufentscheidend" sind, würde ich das Modell empfehlen. Die max. Förderhöhe läßt einige Rückschlüsse auf die Bauart zu, daher meine Empfehlung: kaufen!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Ja, möglich, aber weil die Angaben nicht eindeutig waren ...





underfrange schrieb:


> Die Pumpe sitzt dann ca in 1,50m Tiefe und muss 2,00m Höhenunterschied zum Filter bewältigen.


... habe ich präzisierend geschrieben:


derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> ... es zählt der Niveauunterschied zwischen Unter- und Oberwasser


... wonach underfrange seine Angaben NICHT korrigiert hat.
Ist natürlich immer schwierig, etwas Treffendes zu raten, wenn es keine eindeutigen Angaben gibt!

Zur Schlauchwahl:
Der ist sicher nicht ganz schlecht, aber es kommt eben auch auf die Länge an:
Um 7000 Liter pro Stunde durch 10 m Schlauch mit 36 mm Innendurchmesser zu pumpen,
benötigt man einen Druck, der einer Förderhöhe von 1 m entspricht.
allein das reduziert den Volumenstrom der eco-x2-7500 
(die laut Diagramm übrigends NIE 7500 l/h liefert, sondern nur 7200) auf unter 6000 l/h,
ein weiterer halber Meter tatsächlicher Förderhöhe senkt ihn auf 5000 l/h
 und wenn da jetzt weitere Widerstände dazukommen 
(Filterwiderstand, Bewuchs im Schlauch und in der Pumpe, Bögen, Knicke, ...)
fällt der weiter.

Wie man aber sieht, entsteht der größte Verlust durch den Schlauch,
weshalb ich für diese Leistung einen mit 36 mm Innendurchmesser nur bis 3 m Länge nehmen würde.
Das entspricht dann einer Förderhöhe von 30 cm und einer verschmerzbaren Reduktion.
Soll die Verrohrung länger werden, würde ich zu größeren Kalibern greifen:
Legt man statt dessen 10 m Abflussrohr mit 50 mm lichter Weite (ohne "Knie"!),
entspricht der Druckverlust nur einer Förderhöhe von 20 cm,
was nicht nur vernachlässigbar ist, sondern auch Reserven für Rauherwerden bietet.

Es ist eben eine schlichte Tatsache, 
dass man mit deiner ausreichend dimensionierten Verrohrung
oft den Volumenstrom schon mit der nächstkleineren, billigeren Pumpe erreicht
und obendrein während der gesamten Lebensdauer die Differenz an Stromkosten spart.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Hi Underfrange,
"des passt scho"... . Ich schließe mich Axels Meinung an. Wenn das Deine Schlussfolgerung aus unseren Beiträgen war, dann die genau Richtige.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Kann durchaus sein,
aber nachdem Underfrange bisher weder unsere Interpretationen seiner Förderhöhenangabe bestätigt hat,
noch irgendwelche sachdienlichen Hinweise über die Länge und Bogensituation der Verrohrung gegeben hat, 
lässt die Aussage, ...





RKurzhals schrieb:


> ... "des passt scho"...


... auf (zufällig) detaillierte Kenntnis von Underfranges Anlage, Mut zum Risiko (anderer)
oder auf hellseherische Fähigkeiten schließen.

Da gibt´s nichts zu streiten oder zu deuteln und es ist auch keine Ansichtssache:
Die schlichte Tatsache, dass da "eh ganz schön Wasser rauskommt", 
sagt eben leider noch nichts darüber aus, ob die Anlage richtig dimensioniert ist 
und man nicht vielleicht sehr einfach

mit den gleichen Kosten deutlich mehr Volumenstrom erhalten könnte oder 
den gleichen Volumenstrom mit deutlich geringeren Kosten erhalten könnte.
Ob das dann richtig dimensioniert ist, kann man letztendlich nur durch Messen feststellen
und das kann JEDER, der über einen Kübel und eine Uhr verfügt, leicht selbermachen.
(Taschentücher bereithalten!  )


P.S.: Die Messung des Stromverbrauches der Pumpen ist leider NICHT so einfach,
gelingt aber mit diesen Stromverbauchszählern, die man in die Steckdose steckt.
Allerdings muss man da sehr aufpassen, WELCHES Modell man da kauft:
Die billigeren messen ausschließlich reine Wirkleistung (Elektroheizung, Glühlampen, ...) richtig 
und zeigen bei Motoren (Pumpen), Leuchtstofflampen, Schaltnetzteilen (PC), usw. völligen Unsinn an.
GEEIGNETE Stromverbauchszähler erkennt man daran, dass sie auch den Cosinus phi anzeigen können;
man muss dann gar ned wissen, was das jetzt wirklich genau ist, 
aber die gemessene Leistung stimmt!


----------



## underfrange (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Hallo,

also das mit dem Höhenunterschied war so gemeint:

Die Pumpe sitzt ca in 1,5m unter der Wasseroberfläche, und muss dann ab Wasseroberfläche nochmal 50cm Höhe zum Filter fördern. Das mit der Pumpenleistung ab Wasseroberfläche ergibt sich aus folgendem Denkansatz:

Der Wasserdruck drückt doch das Wasser bis an den oberen Wasserspiegel, das heißt diesen Druck/Weg muss doch die Pumpe weniger machen, oder ist das ein Denkfehler??

Lg


----------



## underfrange (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Bögen sind wenige Dabei. Habe zum Filtereinlauf 2 HT Rohrbögen (größer als der Schlauchdurchmesser). Ansonsten geht der Schlauch ziemlich gerade. Werde wenn die Pumpe angeschlossen ist Sie mal am Auslauf des Filters auslitern. Danke schonmal.

Den Stromverbrauch werde ich auch nochmal Kontrollieren. Mit einem Ampere und einem Voltmeter. P=U*I

Lg


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Das mit der Förderhöhe siehst du ganz richtig: 0,5 m

Den Schlauch in großen Kurven zu verlegen schadet sicher nichts,
aber was sind "HT-Rohrbögen"? Die Abflussrohre? 
Durch die läuft der Schlauch durch?

Fliesst das Wasser DIREKT durch die Abflussleitungsbögen,
solltest du 90°-"Bögen" grundsätzlich vermeiden (der scharfe Winkel INNEN bremst durch Verwirbelungen!)
und statt dessen 2 Stk 45° oder 3 Stk. 30° zusammenstecken.
(Die innen mit einem scharfen Messer zu entgraten, schadet sicher nicht!)

Was allerdings immer noch fehlt, ist die LÄNGE der Schlauchleitung!
Dabei KANN man bei kurzer Leitung einen dünneren Schlauch nehmen (wird aber kostenmäßig egal sein),
MUSS aber bei längerer Leitung immer dickere Querschnitte wählen, was leider ins Geld geht.
Allerdings bezahlt man für den Druckverlust an zu dünnen Leitungen
letztendlich mit Stromkosten, von denen niemand etwas hat.

Den Stromverbrauch kannst du mit *P = U * I *eben NICHT feststellen 
- du bräuchtest ein Oszilloskop um den Phasenwinkel festzustellen
und müsstest dann* P = U * I * cos phi *rechnen.
Sobald du aber die Geschichte regelst, wird das ganz kompliziert
und nur das von mir angeführte Gerät zeigt richtige Werte an!


----------



## underfrange (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Ja sind Abwasserrohre. Das mit den Bögen habe ich mir mal angeschaut. Stimmt die sind echt richtig scharfkantig. Werde das aber abändern wenn die neue Pumpe da ist. Danke für den Hinweis. 

Die Schlauchlänge beträgt ca 5m Aber ich werde wahrscheinlich den Standort des Filters ein wenig ändern. Aber denke mal das sich die Schlauchlänge nicht verändert.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit Pondlife Pondmaster Pumpe??*

Hallo Peter,
es freut mich erst mal, dass Du uns hier noch die Stange hältst , bei all den schiefen Diskussionen... .
Der andere Peter ist sehr korrekt, aber damit hilft er nicht unbedingt weiter... . Ich will damit sagen, dass er natürlich recht hat, erst mal genau nachzufragen, und alle Details zu bedenken. 
Um dennoch mehr als Deine alte Pumpe zu fördern, hast Du schon das Richtige gemacht: den passenden Schlauchquerschnitt gewählt, und für eine preislich vertretbare Lösung sowohl für Verrohrung als auch für die Pumpe gesucht. 
Die Tipps vom Peter sind für eine Optimierung (oder spätere "Aufrüstung") "goldrichtig": zu "enge" Knicke vermeiden (wenn möglich!), und keine "Rauigkeiten" innen einbauen. 
Das zweite ist freilich die Tatsache, dass eine einmalige Reduzierung an der Pumpe den Durchfluss mehr begrenzt, als die restliche Strecke: also nicht zu "dicke" Reduzierungen verwenden, und maximal weit oben ablängen (aber so, dass Schlauchschellen noch sicher halten). Eine Schlauchwelle mit 30 Innendurchmesser (auf einen 1,5"-Schlauch) reduziert den Durchfluss weit mehr als ein 50er 90° HT-Bogen. Da landet man bei einer anderen Konstruktion, die den Rahmen Deiner sprengt, und nicht in diesen thread gehört... .


----------

